# Cape Cod  -  I don't get it



## deadheadskier (Aug 2, 2009)

Got back this morning from spending a Saturday/night on Cape Cod.  Every time I go, I return home with the same thought.  "Why do people come here in droves and rave about the place"

Background:

I went to the Cape several times as a kid.  I lived on the Cape for two seasons working in restaurants.  I like the Cape; it's quaint, has lots of history and the beaches are great.

What I don't get is why:  People will sit in RIDICULOUS traffic to get out there.  Then when you do get out there, everywhere is mobbed with people.  Yes I'm aware there are pockets of solitude here and there, but it's still pretty crazy everywhere and you better know the back roads to get around  Bars out there are alright, but I always feel a total southie masshole testosterone overload around me and the $10 crappy well drinks amaze me to boot.

I did have a great time.  The water was wonderful, the company great, perfect summer weather.  That said, I still just don't get why SO MANY people go there because when I want to take a vacation, I generally don't want to be where SO MANY people are.  Even when I lived down there, I'd take off on the weekends and only really enjoyed the Cape during the month of September.


After 33 years of which over a year of my times has been spent on the Cape, I still don't get it.

/rant


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 2, 2009)

Same with the Jersey Shore...if I go, I'm on the road by 7:30 and out by 2, otherwise the traffic is INCREDIBLE!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh and the Lobstah's down there were $8/lb.  Only $4/lb down the street from me :grin:


----------



## andyzee (Aug 2, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Got back this morning from spending a Saturday/night on Cape Cod.  Every time I go, I return home with the same thought.  "Why do people come here in droves and rave about the place"
> 
> Background:
> 
> ...



deadheadskier, I truly find this post funny, and please don't take that the wrong way. I find it funny because of the reasons I go there:


I go to get away from the mobs, try the Jersey shore sometime
I go for the solitude of empty beaches, I stick to the lower cape, Truro/Provincetown(could never understand why it's refered to as the lower cape)
Go for the great biking, nothing like it. And by doing so, you avoid the traffic and mobs
I did learn my lesson about traffic going to and from the cape about 30 years ago, as a result, I never travel when others do.
I go for beach, biking, the quaintness, lobsters. I camp out and drive onto the beach, my bar is the beach at night in front of a campfire with friends.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 2, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Oh and the Lobstah's down there were $8/lb.  Only $4/lb down the street from me :grin:



You go enough, you find better price. There's the "Lobster Lady" in N. Truro. Her husband gets the lobsters in the morning, she sells them during the day out of her house.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 2, 2009)

andyzee said:


> deadheadskier, I truly find this post funny, and please don't take that the wrong way. I find it funny because of the reasons I go there:
> 
> 
> I go to get away from the mobs, try the Jersey shore sometime
> ...



I'm aware of that there are ways to 'get away' on the Cape.  I guess it always seems to me that due to scheduling, I'm stuck doing what 'normal' people do.  That's what I don't 'get'.  I don't get what the 'normal' people do and rave about.

There are numerous great beaches on the north and south shore of Mass that involve far less hassle.  I don't 'get' why people drive on by such places to throw themselves in the vacation mosh pit.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 2, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> There are numerous great beaches on the north and south shore of Mass that involve far less hassle.  I don't 'get' why people drive on by such places to throw themselves in the vacation mosh pit.



Hmmm.... why do you?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 2, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Hmmm.... why do you?



Because I get invited to the Cape by a relative or friend who really loves the cape.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 2, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Because I get invited to the Cape by a relative or friend who really loves the cape.




Ok, thought I might be smart and get you to answer your own question. :razz:


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 2, 2009)

andyzee said:


> deadheadskier, I truly find this post funny, and please don't take that the wrong way. I find it funny because of the reasons I go there:
> 
> 
> I go to get away from the mobs, try the Jersey shore sometime
> ...


Fess up AndyZee...you can be found handing out in Seaside Heights most weekends between June and September:dunce:


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 2, 2009)

Friends of mine from Jersey love Long Beach Island.  Vacation Mosh Pit as well?


----------



## andyzee (Aug 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Fess up AndyZee...you can be found handing out in Seaside Heights most weekends between June and September:dunce:



The last time I was at seaside was about 25 yrs ago and that was only on a bike ride. I stopped on the boardwalk, rested a bit and then started biking back, never like that place. The few beaches in NJ I have liked are Sandy Hook, Point Pleasant and Wildwood. And even that I don't bother with any more.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 2, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Friends of mine from Jersey love Long Beach Island.  Vacation Mosh Pit as well?


My neighbor owns a house on LBI...it is indeed one of the most scenic beaches in NJ.  That's where I was for 9/11.  Haven't been back there since. 



andyzee said:


> The last time I was at seaside was about 25 yrs ago and that was only on a bike ride. I stopped on the boardwalk, rested a bit and then started biking back, never like that place. The few beaches in NJ I have liked are Sandy Hook, Point Pleasant and Wildwood. And even that I don't bother with any more.



I like Sandy Hook.  Park in the Highlands and bike on in for free!:beer:


----------



## andyzee (Aug 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I like Sandy Hook.  Park in the Highlands and bike on in for free!:beer:



I like riding the Henry Hudson trail and then biking on 36 into Sandy Hook, great bike ride. http://www.monmouthcountyparks.com/page.asp?agency=130&Id=2525 They were supposed to extend this trail into Sandy Hook, not sure where that stands though.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 2, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I like riding the Henry Hudson trail and then biking on 36 into Sandy Hook, great bike ride. http://www.monmouthcountyparks.com/page.asp?agency=130&Id=2525 They were supposed to extend this trail into Sandy Hook, not sure where that stands though.


Yup..used to ride that one when I lived in Monmouth county.  Good times


----------



## andyzee (Aug 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Yup..used to ride that one when I lived in Monmouth county.  Good times




Dude, I'd be very surprised if we haven't crossed paths.:lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2009)

well yeah..people love going to the Jersey Shore and Disney World and other places that are a complete mobscene..I don't like crowds..that's why I go to Jackson hole in mid-late January..you could always go to Nantucket..


----------



## mondeo (Aug 2, 2009)

I just don't understand beaches altogether. I can sit around and do nothing outside just as well at home.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 2, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Dude, I'd be very surprised if we haven't crossed paths.:lol:


Indeed.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 2, 2009)

The Queen and i go to the CAPE after Labor Day -its fantastic --no crowds , no traffic , rates are down  ,pace is  lazy -AWESOME and the water is still quite warm.


I spent 3 months on the Cape rented a beautiful home on pond a block from the ocean when i was on sabbatical leave several years ago and love it here . We biked everywhere and quickly learned how to drive the capes backroads and avoid the main roads . 


The Queen is a watercolor  artist so finds the Cape light amazing and ZEEMAN is right on target about the beach at nite simply awesome


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 2, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ..you could always go to Nantucket..



Er, that requires all the cape traffic plus a ferry ride.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, I gave up on summertime cape a long time ago.  I love to go to the cape after Labor Day, like mentioned before, no traffic, no crowds, and it is still warm enough to enjoy the beach.  Might be in Truro (sp) the weekend after LD.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 2, 2009)

I hear 'ya 100% DHS!!

My in-laws live on the Cape near the East Falmouth/Mashpee line.  Their place is out on a penisula where you walk East or West for about 200 yards and your at the water either way.  F-I-L has a boat, F-I-L's really good friend has a bigger boat.  Always have a open invitation to go there, and with the exception of my wife's b-day celebration around July 4th or if I happen to want to run in the Falmouth Road Race in mid August,  I just refuse to go out there between Memorial Day and Labor Day.  I have NO desire to wait for however long it always is on Friday night/Saturday AM at the Bourne Bridge/ FRIGGIN STUPID, DUMB, POINTLESS, AWFULL, CIVIL ENGINEERING ABOMINATION Rotary :Mad:   and then the same stupid thing getting off the Cape (even knowing back roads that will get me right to the IHOP at the Rotary without taking 28 from the Otis AFB rotary on up)!!!!

If I need to run out in the AM to get a paper/morning beverages/groceries/beer restocking run if I'm not on the road by 7:30,  it's atleast an hour round trip for the 4 miles each way (and 2 of those 4 is just getting from my in-laws, down the main street on the peninsula and out to 28!! )

Summer on the Cape,  WTF!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 2, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I just don't understand beaches altogether. I can sit around and do nothing outside just as well at home.



Probably a few more lovely ladies in bikinis at the beach than in your backyard though


----------



## andyzee (Aug 2, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> The Queen and i go to the CAPE after Labor Day -its fantastic --no crowds , no traffic , rates are down  ,pace is  lazy -AWESOME and the water is still quite warm.



This year as many years in the past, we're going up Labor day weekend. I always take the day off work and leave on Tuesday to miss the crowds on Labor Day. It's amazing how crowded everything could be on Saturday and Sunday, and then Monday, ghost towns


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 2, 2009)

My grandparents live right near the start of the cape. I never "got it" about what was so special about the place. I just sat in traffic in Tilton full of vacationers trying to get onto I-93 south to head home. I enjoy the lakes but my favorite lakes are far far away from the hoards of people that mob the lakes off the Tilton area and flock to Lake Winni.

Water everywhere has appeal for vacationers and day trippers that want to "escape". Funny thing is, there are plenty of great beaches and lakes in MA north of cape cod. When I lived on the North Shore in MA, I was a 5 minute walk from an ocean beach. But the funny thing is, the grass is always greener...

Funny story. For vacation this summer, we went down to the Pocanos to do some camping and hiking. We live right down the street from several WMNF campgrounds and hiking in the whites. Sometimes you just want to go somewhere else even if the quality of recreation is the same right in your backyard. But I never understood the desire to go where everyone else goes...


----------



## hammer (Aug 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> My neighbor owns a house on LBI...it is indeed one of the most scenic beaches in NJ.  That's where I was for 9/11.  Haven't been back there since.


+1

Grew up in the area...there are a lot of quite fancy homes going north from the causeway.  I think keeping a boardwalk away and preventing high-rise buildings kept the area nice over the years.  We still had our share of Bennies in the summer, but the place always seemed more subdued.

Having grown up near the water, I have never had a desire to vacation on Cape Cod...would much rather go to the mountains, no matter what season it is.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks DHS, you just reminded me of one of the reasons I haven't been there in years.

The few times that I went we would leave at like 1am just to beat the traffic getting onto the cape.  That worked well enough, but we'd still have to deal with the traffic while we were on the cape.  heading back home was usually a mess...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Thanks DHS, you just reminded me of one of the reasons I haven't been there in years.
> 
> The few times that I went we would leave at like 1am just to beat the traffic getting onto the cape.  That worked well enough, but we'd still have to deal with the traffic while we were on the cape.  heading back home was usually a mess...



Still, I have a hankering to go back again sometime soon....


----------



## playoutside (Aug 2, 2009)

Cape is great in June and September.  It's ok in the mid summer but only if you go midweek -- same as some ski areas!

Camping in the state parks is pretty fun in June/Sept...plenty of access to bike paths, kettle ponds, kayaking, ocean.  My way of doing the cape is to never get back into the car once I'm there.  I like it, but agree if I had to go doing the Fri/Sun commute, I'd skip it.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 2, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> The Queen and i go to the CAPE after Labor Day -its fantastic --no crowds , no traffic , rates are down  ,pace is  lazy -AWESOME and the water is still quite warm.
> 
> 
> I spent 3 months on the Cape rented a beautiful home on pond a block from the ocean when i was on sabbatical leave several years ago and love it here . We biked everywhere and quickly learned how to drive the capes backroads and avoid the main roads .
> ...



Wow, that sounds really nice. My wife and I always loved Cape Cod. We use to rent a cottage for a week, sometimes 2 every year when the kids where younger. We talk about going back, but like many have said the crowds are too much.


----------



## ccskier (Aug 2, 2009)

Coming from year round born and raised Cape Codder, this summe has been paticularly busy.  DHS as you probably saw on my FB status on Friday, the Cape is the best in September, my absolute favorite time of year.  Where did you go? If it was anywhee near Hyannis, etc...  You get what you get there, assholes and idiots.  Fortunately I do not travel offCape on the weekends, take back roads when available and stay away from it all.  Once you get past Dennis, it is a totally different place.  Even where I live in Yarmouthport right off 6A it is pretty quiet.  I have a rule that I basically do not travel south or route 6 in the summer time.  Can't remember the last time I went to the otherside of town.  My office is in Hyannis, I go back roads and get in and out as soon as I can, it is a shit hole now.  I do not and will not go to the public beaches, I have off road stickers for Dennis and Nauset, plus a boat.  Those are the only ways to get away from it all.  All summer destination spots are the same, look at the Hamptons traffic, as Riv said the Lake Regions, I bet even in your neck of the woods it gets petty congested just noth in Ogunquit, etc...   

The Cape has changed a lot.  There are a lot of trashy people around that can really drag things down, but I guess you can find it anywhere.  The are still some cool places to grab a drink at a decent price to be found.  If you just want to have a few drinks and hangout with friends the possibilities are out there.  Next time you are around hit me up.  M. Macph and I hang out every weekend, he lives in my hood.


----------



## faceplant (Aug 2, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I guess it always seems to me that due to scheduling, I'm stuck doing what 'normal' people do.  That's what I don't 'get'.  I don't get what the 'normal' people do and rave about..



intersting question-  mebbe they get a good deal on season passes?   :smile:


if its solitude you want hop on a boat over to the Elizabeth isles & get away from it all


----------



## andyzee (Aug 2, 2009)

All things considered, the place is really crowded and full of obnoxious people, please do stay away. :razz:


----------



## bigbog (Aug 2, 2009)

*imho.....Mass residents....*

Live to boast....about how they out-_did_ someone else....in doing what...you name it.
Just 48hrs of pissing contests.....one after another...LOL.  I do think it's what happens when you get a large population compressed in some areas...
Agreed Warp Daddy....the "off-season" is great.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 2, 2009)

Of course what did I do tonight to follow up my Cape trip with another beautiful slice of americana?  I went to Hampton Beach, pretty much the mullet capital of New England and saw Ron White at the Casino Ballroom with 2000 other people that all looked like Walmart Hall of Fame (or is it shame?) shoppers!  



maybe I'm the dumbass :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Aug 2, 2009)

what's the big deal getting on and off the cape?  Just take the tunnel, its always empty.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Friends of mine from Jersey love Long Beach Island.  Vacation Mosh Pit as well?



I go to LBI for a week every summer and I love it.  Great beaches, it does get crowded on weekends but on weekdays it's great.  It's more of a family place than Seaside Heights and such, totally different vibe, more of an island vibe.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2009)

2knees said:


> what's the big deal getting on and off the cape?  Just take the tunnel, its always empty.



is that a joke? Funny that DHS is making fun of Wal-Mart shoppers cause that's like 3/4 of America..not everybody has that classic hippie vibe!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ..not everybody has that classic hippie vibe!!!



very true

I certainly don't


----------



## drjeff (Aug 3, 2009)

2knees said:


> what's the big deal getting on and off the cape?  Just take the tunnel, its always empty.



:lol:

One of these days, once my kids are a little bigger and won't mind getting tossed around as much in my father in laws 22' Grady White, I'm 99% sure as a way to beat the bridge traffic, that I'm going to take the Ferry out of either New Bedford or Quonset Point on over to the Vineyard and then have my F-I-L come pick us up and bring us over to the Cape!

On second thought, if I'm going to get onboard a ferry boat, I'd rather just head over to Block Island instead!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 3, 2009)

Block Island

now there is a place calling for my return.  However, I've only been in September.  Not sure what it's like in the summer.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Block Island
> 
> now there is a place calling for my return.  However, I've only been in September.  Not sure what it's like in the summer.




It has it's "Cape" moments, but since you CAN'T directly drive there, the quantity/percentage of a-holes when compared to the Cape is IMHO much lower!

Just can't beat sitting on the front porch of ANY of the hotels in Old Harbor with a cold beverage waiting for the Ferry.  That to me atleast is one of the quientessential summer experiences that every should experience at some point!


----------



## Marc (Aug 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> deadheadskier, I truly find this post funny, and please don't take that the wrong way. I find it funny because of the reasons I go there:
> 
> 
> I go to get away from the mobs, try the Jersey shore sometime
> ...



It's called the lower cape... or was, because it's the direction of decreasing orders of longitude, so back in the days when sailing was the main method of transport, sailing to the east was traveling down longitude, hence the "lower" moniker.  Also why, while one travels northeast to get to eastern Maine, it's called "down east."

Of course I've also heard it's because the prevailing winds are out of the west, so sailing to lower orders of longitude also means sailing downwind, but I think that theory has less merit.


Then all the rich, uppity types moved to the lower cape, and decided they didn't like that term and started calling it the "outer cape."  Upturned nose types.


----------



## severine (Aug 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Thanks DHS, you just reminded me of one of the reasons I haven't been there in years.
> 
> The few times that I went we would leave at like 1am just to beat the traffic getting onto the cape.  That worked well enough, but we'd still have to deal with the traffic while we were on the cape.  heading back home was usually a mess...


Some funny stories about those travels, though.  It helped that we never stayed for a full week so we were leaving at off-times and didn't have to worry about traffic on the way back.



bvibert said:


> Still, I have a hankering to go back again sometime soon....


Me, too. 



deadheadskier said:


> Block Island
> 
> now there is a place calling for my return.  However, I've only been in September.  Not sure what it's like in the summer.


That's somewhere I'd really like to go.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 3, 2009)

I do not get the whole love affair with the beach.  My wife loves the ocean and I love the mountains.  The second house is a big argument.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 3, 2009)

Marc said:


> It's called the lower cape... or was, because it's the direction of decreasing orders of longitude, so back in the days when sailing was the main method of transport, sailing to the east was traveling down longitude, hence the "lower" moniker.  Also why, while one travels northeast to get to eastern Maine, it's called "down east."
> 
> Of course I've also heard it's because the prevailing winds are out of the west, so sailing to lower orders of longitude also means sailing downwind, but I think that theory has less merit.
> 
> ...



Thanks! One less thing in life for me to worry about.


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 3, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I just don't understand beaches altogether. I can sit around and do nothing outside just as well at home.



That's why we bought a boat.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## mondeo (Aug 3, 2009)

4aprice said:


> That's why we bought a boat.


Doing stuff at the beach/on the ocean I get. Surfing, volleyball, boating, etc., understandable. It's the lying in the sun not doing anything that confounds me.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2009)

Puck it said:


> I do not get the whole love affair with the beach.



Me either.  If I go to the beach once every couple of years I'm happy.  I'd rather be doing something, anything, than sitting around in the direct sunlight all day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 3, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Doing stuff at the beach/on the ocean I get. Surfing, volleyball, boating, etc., understandable. It's the lying in the sun not doing anything that confounds me.



There are worse places to take a nap.


I personally don't do much of the lying in the sun thing, but that's a complexion related decision for the most part.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> is that a joke?



Its no joke son.  You have to buy a permit, but its worth it if you travel there frequently on weekends and holidays.


----------



## dmc (Aug 3, 2009)

Never been..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 3, 2009)

2knees said:


> Its no joke son.  You have to buy a permit, but its worth it if you travel there frequently on weekends and holidays.




And those suckers are almost as coveted on the cape as rainbow indigo girls stickers in p-town!


----------



## andyzee (Aug 3, 2009)

drjeff said:


> And those suckers are almost as coveted on the cape as rainbow indigo girls stickers in p-town!




Burrowed a friends permit once, great ride, avoid all the traffic! :beer:


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 3, 2009)

Puck it said:


> I do not get the whole love affair with the beach.  My wife loves the ocean and I love the mountains.  The second house is a big argument.



My home is already in the mountains, or what we call mountains in NJ, so if we ever get a second house it will be at the beach.  My wife really wants a beach house.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2009)

When I think of the Cape..I think of Preppy people in Seersuckers...but it's a shame it's being replaced by Nascar fans in mesh shirts!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Doing stuff at the beach/on the ocean I get. Surfing, volleyball, boating, etc., understandable. It's the lying in the sun not doing anything that confounds me.



that's how alot of people like to relax..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> When I think of the Cape..I think of Preppy people in Seersuckers...but it's a shame it's being replaced by Nascar fans in mesh shirts!!!




'Ya want preppy with seersuckers GSS, either don't stray too far from Hyannis or head offshore to either Martha's Vineyard or Nantucket!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2009)

drjeff said:


> 'Ya want preppy with seersuckers GSS, either don't stray too far from Hyannis or head offshore to either Martha's Vineyard or Nantucket!




That's actually what New Englans..at least southern New England reminds me of..people who wear a button downed shirt on the weekends..here in PA it's all slobs in wifebeaters and cutoff jean shorts..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> That's actually what New Englans..at least southern New England reminds me of..people who wear a button downed shirt on the weekends..here in PA it's all slobs in wifebeaters and cutoff jean shorts..



Can't miss them weekenders wearing buttondowns from about the second you cross into "New England" as you southerners are heading up I-95  :lol:  The CT "gold coast" on a per capita basis can rival any were in the world in terms of weekend buttondown wearing! :lol:  Also don't forget the sperry topsiders (not like most of them have ever seen the deck of a boat that ISN'T tied upto the dock ) and the manditory unisex knit sweat tied in a loose knot around the neck! :lol:


----------



## Marc (Aug 3, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Can't miss them weekenders wearing buttondowns from about the second you cross into "New England" as you southerners are heading up I-95  :lol:  The CT "gold coast" on a per capita basis can rival any were in the world in terms of weekend buttondown wearing! :lol:  Also don't forget the sperry topsiders (not like most of them have ever seen the deck of a boat that ISN'T tied upto the dock ) and the manditory unisex knit sweat tied in a loose knot around the neck! :lol:



That's a fitting description for most of the people in Pomfret Center as well, though.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 3, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I like Sandy Hook.  Park in the Highlands and bike on in for free!



We’ve been avoiding SH due to the mess caused by the new bridge construction. Based on experience, it dwarfs the problems at the Bourne Bridge IMHO–which is saying a lot (http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2009/04/construction_on_sandy_hook_bri.html ...the pic doesn’t reflect the mess).  That’s why your suggestion is so intriguing.  I have some questions: Where can you park in AH?  How do you fit all that beach gear on your bike?  Can you bike over the bridge easily & safely? (Last time I went by it was frightening.)  Last but not least, do you ever hit Stewart’s on Rt 36 after a long day on a hot beach for a root beer float–that _really_ hits the spot.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 3, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I like riding the Henry Hudson trail and then biking on 36 into Sandy Hook, great bike ride.



 Another good suggestion I'll try.  Thanks andy.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 3, 2009)

Marc said:


> That's a fitting description for most of the people in Pomfret Center as well, though.



Except they're more likely wearing some glorified version of leather teva's instead of sperry's  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Except they're more likely wearing some glorified version of leather teva's instead of sperry's  :lol:



I don't even know what sperry's are but I need to find out if I want to find a Stepford wife and move to Fairfield county


----------



## tarponhead (Aug 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Got back this morning from spending a Saturday/night on Cape Cod.  Every time I go, I return home with the same thought.  "Why do people come here in droves and rave about the place"
> 
> Background:
> 
> ...




Disclaimer, did not go through every thread.

Been going up to the cape for over 20 years now. We leave Friday night, cross the bourne bridge and grab the first motel off the circle around midnight. Wake up, walk over to IHOP and eat a leisurly breakfest while looking at the 3 hr traffic jam on the other side in the morning so travel is painless. Homeward bound we leave early AM. Never a problem crossing the bridges.

We stay bayside at Brewster. Classic flats for family fun as well as the fishing. Simply increadable. Where else can you play with your kids wearing them out for naps, then kayak out and do sight fishing on the flyrod? (Jersey shore sucks fishing in the summer for the boatless.) For a change in water type a quick 15 min ride puts us in Orleans if we feel like the waves. Also night fishing from the beach there gets pretty sick at times (mental note, don't kill a 30 lb striper 2 miles from car again.....) 

Love the fact that you can have bonfires on the beach too (as long as free permit is obtained). Many nights with the kids cooking and laughing into the wee hours.

All that said, making a left turn there can downright suck at times.

We make occasional day trips to the jersey shore but for vacations its CC. In fact, we'll be up there next week!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2009)

What town do people visit with kids?  Anywhere with Amusement parks, waterparks, mini-golf, arcades???


----------



## drjeff (Aug 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I don't even know what sperry's are but I need to find out if I want to find a Stepford wife and move to Fairfield county



Here 'ya go GSS







Of course you can find them in just about any color you can think also  to match your outfit


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Here 'ya go GSS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They look pretty steezy..if I want to find a blue-blooded New England WASP..I need those shoes!!!


----------



## SKidds (Aug 3, 2009)

Time and place, people......time and place.  We spent the weekend before last on the cape, and it was delightful.  Drove out on Friday morning (4 hour + drive, arrived at the Bourne Bridge a little after 2:00 pm) and didn't spend more than 15 minutes in bridge/rotary traffic, and then had minor slow downs on the mid-Cape highway out to Chatham.  Had we left earlier (as desired) it would have been less traffic.  Came back on Monday morning, lost maybe 20 minutes due to bridge/rotary traffic.  All in all, not bad traffic, and easy to put up with for the beauty the Cape offers.  We stayed in Chatham, and had no, none, zip traffic issues around town.  People complain about parking, but never had a problem finding a spot in town, and parking is free.  Crowds in town weren't bad either.  Sure, 6 was a little slow in spots Saturday on the way up to the Provincelands, but again, the beauty was worth the minor inconvenience.  Bottom line is, the people who talk about the traffic and crowds are going to the wrong places and travelling at the wrong times.  Anybody who cares to spent 5 minutes figuring it out knows you don't travel out to the Cape after about 2 pm to 9 pm on a Friday, or anytime between 9 am and 4 pm on Saturday, and you don't travel off the Cape between 2 pm and 9 pm on Sunday.  That ain't that hard to figure out.

So, for what little traffic issues and crowds we had to put up with, what did we get?  Spent Saturday biking and beaching.  Hit the National Seashore Trail at the Salt Pond Visitor Center in Eastham, took the bike trail out to Coast Guard Beach.  Wonderful paved bike path through beach forest and over marshland, out to a gorgeous beach.  Wonderful scenery, wonderful beach.  From there is was up to Provincetown.  As stated previously, some minor traffic headed up 6, but it didn't cost us more than 20 minutes.  A quick visit to town for lunch found it to be crowded.....but that is what you go to Provincetown for....to people watch.  After lunch it was over to the Province Lands Visitor center and the Provincelands bike trail system.  Absolutely stunning.  Where else can you navigate paved trails through the heart of an extensive dune landscape, through shady beach forest, and out to some of the most scenic beach areas on the east coast?  Nowhere, that's your answer.  Sunday we spent around the Chatham area beaches.  No horrible crowds.  Parking is steep for the public beaches that have it, but what the hey.  Biggest inconvenience is the fact that there is no parking nearby if you want to visit Chatham Light beach, but boy is it gorgeous out there.

Great beaches, great biking, quaint towns full of NE charm, super cheap, super nice sweatshirts at Cuffy's, scenic inlets for exploring and crabbing....and likely so much more.  That's why they come.  The only thing I don't get is why they do it on Friday night, Saturday morning, or anytime on Sunday.


----------



## SKidds (Aug 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What town do people visit with kids?  Anywhere with Amusement parks, waterparks, mini-golf, arcades???


Beaching, biking, exploring coves and inlets to fish, crab, dig clams, finding a tidal pool full of life......best to enjoy the natural attractions, and there are plenty of those for kids.  Yes, there is mini golf to be found.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 3, 2009)

I 'get' your experience SKidds

what I don't 'get' are the hundreds of thousands of people that head down for the weekend on Friday and Saturdays to sit in ridiculous traffic and visit upper to mid-cape regions that are a mob scene.


----------



## ccskier (Aug 3, 2009)

As many have said it is all about timing.  The Cape is not just the traffic issue.  When I lave the Cape in the winter to head up to Jay I pick certain windows of traffic issues surrounding Boston, etc...  Have to leave here before noon or after 6 to not have to sit in traffic.  Real people from the Cape aren't as pastel dressed as you think, it is the people who buy as much Vineyard Vines, etc...  To dress to impress.  I will say that I do have some of the clothing, lots of ties, etc... But I waer a polo shirt with a pair of regular shorts and flippy flops, not rockng nantucket red pants with a light blue v vines button down with the sleeves rolled up, patchwork belt to match, no socks and sperry topsiders.  As I said before if you go to the right places, at the right times, it is pretty enjpoyable.  You also do not have to go to a beach to get sun, can be done in land locked ct or a-town.


----------



## tarponhead (Aug 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I 'get' your experience SKidds
> 
> what I don't 'get' are the hundreds of thousands of people that head down for the weekend on Friday and Saturdays to sit in ridiculous traffic and visit upper to mid-cape regions that are a mob scene.



Maybe they go there for the fishing


----------



## SKidds (Aug 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I 'get' your experience SKidds
> 
> what I don't 'get' are the hundreds of thousands of people that head down for the weekend on Friday and Saturdays to sit in ridiculous traffic and visit upper to mid-cape regions that are a mob scene.


I don't get why they do it at the wrong times either.  Although I have to say, it really is nice up there...... but I still don't think I'd wait in hours or traffic, willingly, to do it.  But then again, it it were my only option...and someone were offering me free lodging?  Maybe.

Of course I say all that knowing I'm gonna get blasted by the traffic on the way back from Cape May, NJ this weekend.  I was just researching some alternative routes as a matter of fact.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 3, 2009)

SKidds said:


> Time and place, people......time and place.  We spent the weekend before last on the cape, and it was delightful.  Drove out on Friday morning (4 hour + drive, arrived at the Bourne Bridge a little after 2:00 pm) and didn't spend more than 15 minutes in bridge/rotary traffic, and then had minor slow downs on the mid-Cape highway out to Chatham.  Had we left earlier (as desired) it would have been less traffic.  Came back on Monday morning, lost maybe 20 minutes due to bridge/rotary traffic.  All in all, not bad traffic, and easy to put up with for the beauty the Cape offers.  We stayed in Chatham, and had no, none, zip traffic issues around town.  People complain about parking, but never had a problem finding a spot in town, and parking is free.  Crowds in town weren't bad either.  Sure, 6 was a little slow in spots Saturday on the way up to the Provincelands, but again, the beauty was worth the minor inconvenience.  Bottom line is, the people who talk about the traffic and crowds are going to the wrong places and travelling at the wrong times.  Anybody who cares to spent 5 minutes figuring it out knows you don't travel out to the Cape after 2 pm and 9 pm on a Friday, or anytime between 9 am and 4 pm on Saturday, and you don't travel off the Cape between 2 pm and 9 pm on Sunday.  That ain't that hard to figure out.
> 
> So, for what little traffic issues and crowds we had to put up with, what did we get?  Spent Saturday biking and beaching.  Hit the National Seashore Trail at the Salt Pond Visitor Center in Eastham, took the bike trail out to Coast Guard Beach.  Wonderful paved bike path through beach forest and over marshland, out to a gorgeous beach.  Wonderful scenery, wonderful beach.  From there is was up to Provincetown.  As stated previously, some minor traffic headed up 6, but it didn't cost us more than 20 minutes.  A quick visit to town for lunch found it to be crowded.....but that is what you go to Provincetown for....to people watch.  After lunch it was over to the Province Lands Visitor center and the Provincelands bike trail system.  Absolutely stunning.  Where else can you navigate paved trails through the heart of an extensive dune landscape, through shady beach forest, and out to some of the most scenic beach areas on the east coast?  Nowhere, that's your answer.  Sunday we spent around the Chatham area beaches.  No horrible crowds.  Parking is steep for the public beaches that have it, but what the hey.  Biggest inconvenience is the fact that there is no parking nearby if you want to visit Chatham Light beach, but boy is it gorgeous out there.
> 
> Great beaches, great biking, quaint towns full of NE charm, super cheap, super nice sweatshirts at Cuffy's, scenic inlets for exploring and crabbing....and likely so much more.  That's why they come.  The only thing I don't get is why they do it on Friday night, Saturday morning, or anytime on Sunday.




You got it down pat. One think I always enjoyed is the Chatham Light Beach at night. Was always great sitting there as the light sweeps the water.


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2009)

Just got back. My wife and I both grew up in families that vacationed on the Cape most summers so I think part of it is nostalgia. We really enjoy the Dennis-Harwich-Chatham area which is somewhat far enough East that the crowds/traffic is less. Certainly not Truro quietness, but not Hyannis/Falmouth craziness either. When we go out to dinner, we aim to be at the restaurants around 5 pm and can usually get seated right away. We also take advantage of take-out quite a bit which is easier with the kids anyway.

As far as getting on/off, my sis-in-law lives in Plymouth and we can drive right to her house with no traffic. Take a break there and then they know a route which puts us almost right on the Sagamore with no traffic and that was around 11:30 am on a Saturday morning. We usually return Friday evening and never hit any traffic getting off.

As far as the draw to sitting on the beach, I did a lot of hanging at the beach last week and it was a nice relaxing break from the normal craziness of life. Didn't do a ton of just sitting there - I would usually swim with my 6 year old who spent most of her time floating over, on and sometimes under (!) waves on her boogie board, building sand castles with my three year old, taking walks down the beach with the family, or tossing the football, softball or frisbee around with my brother-in-law. When I was just sitting there, I would just clear my mind of just about everything and listen to the waves. Get too hot? Just go jump in the water.

Great mountain biking on the Cape too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2009)

are you allowed to drink beer on the beach on the cape?  Are beach passes required?  About 8 years ago I went to Nantucket with an ex but it was during March and we drove to Hyannis..to catch the ferry.  I remember there being a cool glass shop..I wonder if that is still there.  Anyway from what I have read it seems like it;s a little more low key than the NJ shore...my grandparents always had a house at the end of the boardwalk in Ocean City NJ and I have good memorys of riding down the boardwalk and hitting Jillys arcade..I was always jealous of people who went to Wildwood because there were better rides and arcades.  I spent a summer living in Saco Maine and spend alot of time at Old Orchard beach which is really nice..and really quiet compared to Jersey but everything is..


----------



## ccskier (Aug 3, 2009)

Generally speaking, no you can't drink beer on the beach, but if you are discreet it shouldn't be an issue.  I think the glass shop you were thinking of was the psychadelic emporium and they are all gone now.  Just took the tunnel back to the Cape after a meeting, zero traffic.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 3, 2009)

I've never understood the no booze thing.  Florida you can drink all you want at the beach.  Up here you gotta red cup it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2009)

Where is this tunnel???  What is the toll?


----------



## tarponhead (Aug 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Where is this tunnel???  What is the toll?



Its a joke


----------



## tarponhead (Aug 3, 2009)

SKidds said:


> Time and place, people......time and place.  We spent the weekend before last on the cape, and it was delightful.  Drove out on Friday morning (4 hour + drive, arrived at the Bourne Bridge a little after 2:00 pm) and didn't spend more than 15 minutes in bridge/rotary traffic, and then had minor slow downs on the mid-Cape highway out to Chatham.  Had we left earlier (as desired) it would have been less traffic.  Came back on Monday morning, lost maybe 20 minutes due to bridge/rotary traffic.  All in all, not bad traffic, and easy to put up with for the beauty the Cape offers.  We stayed in Chatham, and had no, none, zip traffic issues around town.  People complain about parking, but never had a problem finding a spot in town, and parking is free.  Crowds in town weren't bad either.  Sure, 6 was a little slow in spots Saturday on the way up to the Provincelands, but again, the beauty was worth the minor inconvenience.  Bottom line is, the people who talk about the traffic and crowds are going to the wrong places and travelling at the wrong times.  Anybody who cares to spent 5 minutes figuring it out knows you don't travel out to the Cape after about 2 pm to 9 pm on a Friday, or anytime between 9 am and 4 pm on Saturday, and you don't travel off the Cape between 2 pm and 9 pm on Sunday.  That ain't that hard to figure out.
> 
> So, for what little traffic issues and crowds we had to put up with, what did we get?  Spent Saturday biking and beaching.  Hit the National Seashore Trail at the Salt Pond Visitor Center in Eastham, took the bike trail out to Coast Guard Beach.  Wonderful paved bike path through beach forest and over marshland, out to a gorgeous beach.  Wonderful scenery, wonderful beach.  From there is was up to Provincetown.  As stated previously, some minor traffic headed up 6, but it didn't cost us more than 20 minutes.  A quick visit to town for lunch found it to be crowded.....but that is what you go to Provincetown for....to people watch.  After lunch it was over to the Province Lands Visitor center and the Provincelands bike trail system.  Absolutely stunning.  Where else can you navigate paved trails through the heart of an extensive dune landscape, through shady beach forest, and out to some of the most scenic beach areas on the east coast?  Nowhere, that's your answer.  Sunday we spent around the Chatham area beaches.  No horrible crowds.  Parking is steep for the public beaches that have it, but what the hey.  Biggest inconvenience is the fact that there is no parking nearby if you want to visit Chatham Light beach, but boy is it gorgeous out there.
> 
> Great beaches, great biking, quaint towns full of NE charm, super cheap, super nice sweatshirts at Cuffy's, scenic inlets for exploring and crabbing....and likely so much more.  That's why they come.  The only thing I don't get is why they do it on Friday night, Saturday morning, or anytime on Sunday.



Add a trip up Fort Hill Road to hike/view Nauset inlet. Awesome.......


----------



## ccskier (Aug 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Where is this tunnel???  What is the toll?



It is two fold, you get a tunnel permit and a permit for the nude beach.  Both should be plastered on your Nissan Quest minivan with New York plates.  It is best to put them right next to the this car climbed mt. washington, the black euro sticker for vt and my student is an honor roll student at sh!t d!ck high school.


----------



## ccskier (Aug 3, 2009)

STRAIGHT OUTTA CAPE COD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6XsIL0jIBI


----------



## 2knees (Aug 3, 2009)

ccskier said:


> It is two fold, you get a tunnel permit and a permit for the nude beach.  Both should be plastered on your Nissan Quest minivan with New York plates.  It is best to put them right next to the this car climbed mt. washington, the black euro sticker for vt and my student is an honor roll student at sh!t d!ck high school.



:lol:

awesome!


----------



## dmc (Aug 3, 2009)

ccskier said:


> It is two fold, you get a tunnel permit and a permit for the nude beach.  Both should be plastered on your Nissan Quest minivan with New York plates.  It is best to put them right next to the this car climbed mt. washington, the black euro sticker for vt and my student is an honor roll student at sh!t d!ck high school.



Cape Cod is in Mass... right?  Massachusetts... huh...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2009)

ccskier said:


> It is two fold, you get a tunnel permit and a permit for the nude beach.  Both should be plastered on your Nissan Quest minivan with New York plates.  It is best to put them right next to the this car climbed mt. washington, the black euro sticker for vt and my student is an honor roll student at sh!t d!ck high school.



ahahahaha..you should have a video blog!!!


----------



## andyzee (Aug 3, 2009)

ccskier said:


> STRAIGHT OUTTA CAPE COD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6XsIL0jIBI




Now that's a nasty hood with some real bitch skanks. Must be south central Chatham.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2009)

ccskier said:


> STRAIGHT OUTTA CAPE COD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6XsIL0jIBI



Good stuff, is that you and your friends?


----------



## Geoff (Aug 3, 2009)

I grew up 20 miles from the canal on the east end of Buzzards Bay.   I played high school sports against Falmouth, Dennis-Yarmouth, Barnstable... As a kid, I pretty much never went on the Cape in the summer.  It's 18 miles to Woods Hole by boat and, most summers, that was the only place where I ever touched land.   I lived in Chatham for a year back in 1986.  I don't quite understand why someone would subject themselves to that mayhem as a weekender.  If you live there, can live your life midweek, and avoid going anywhere on weekends when the masses show up, it's fine.  I grew up in a waterfront town with no hotels and no public beaches.  If you don't live there or own a vacation home there, you have zero access to the water.  It keeps things sane.  I belonged to a private beach for many years where you could throw a frisbee on the beach on the 4th of July and not hit anybody.

I have a party to hit in Falmouth in a couple of weekends.  I'm still trying to decide how I'm going to work it.   I guess I'll drive down on Thursday, dump my car, and go visit friends on the Vineyard until Saturday.  I can't imagine doing a Friday night or Saturday morning Cape drive.


----------



## ccskier (Aug 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> Cape Cod is in Mass... right?  Massachusetts... huh...



Unfortunately it is.  I don't say I am from Mass, just the Cape.  It is better, we have lower property taxes.


----------



## faceplant (Aug 3, 2009)

ccskier said:


> STRAIGHT OUTTA CAPE COD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6XsIL0jIBI




bet those guys 

dont know these guys

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOvaCV6uQp8


----------



## ccskier (Aug 3, 2009)

faceplant said:


> bet those guys
> 
> dont know these guys
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOvaCV6uQp8



But there is a war>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q-4XKTHJGs&feature=related


----------

